# **NEW DEEP CONCAVE WHEELS** 20" Marquee Wheels NOW in stock black machine & Red Face



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

***NEW DEEP CONCAVE WHEELS** 20" Marquee Wheels NOW in stock black machine & Red Face*


Marquee Wheels has now launched their new line of wheels **Deep concave series** the 3226, 3259, 3258 all in stock ready to ship or install. We have them in staggered rims 20x9 & 20x10.5 for BMW, Mercedes Benz, Audi, Infiniti, Lexus, Applications. 
Please give us a call for any detailed information about the wheels. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmQ5


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmQ5
 by Audio City, on Flickr

The 3226


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmLs


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmLs
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmHm


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmHm
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmCS


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmCS
 by Audio City, on Flickr

The 3258


__
https://flic.kr/p/LKaT9v


__
https://flic.kr/p/LKaT9v
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmsm


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmsm
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmzf


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmzf
 by Audio City, on Flickr

The 3259


__
https://flic.kr/p/LKaSVe


__
https://flic.kr/p/LKaSVe
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmoo


__
https://flic.kr/p/LiLmoo
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LGbFNb


__
https://flic.kr/p/LGbFNb
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

